# jcb 330 fastrac



## Hay Maker (May 23, 2018)

I was looking into a jcb 330 fastrac. Its main job would be to pull my 3x3 baler around. I am tired of loading my 4960 up and then pulling the baler 45 miles to make hay for the neighbor. We are bleed green and yellow around here but the thought of zipping over to a ranch to make 100 bales for guy sounds very interesting?

I live in north west co and lots of big mountains on the road way thats why I was thinking the 330.

I pull the baler and bale collect behind my truck semi truck now it pulls fine all they way to 60 mph.

Any thoughts would be great.

Joe


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a Krone promo dvd where they drive a 3x4 baler behind a fastrac all over the western US. It’s a super boring watch but somehow my nephew fell in love with it.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

A neighbor just got an older fast track and loves it so far. Dealers are few and far between though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Having owned a lot of JCB equipment over the years, I can say their parts distribution is somewhat weak and the prices are as high, if not higher, than others. Always like the machines tho.....that 330 have 4 way steer? I’ve alwsys heard turning radius was poor.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hay Maker said:


> I was looking into a jcb 330 fastrac. Its main job would be to pull my 3x3 baler around. I am tired of loading my 4960 up and then pulling the baler 45 miles to make hay for the neighbor. We are bleed green and yellow around here but the thought of zipping over to a ranch to make 100 bales for guy sounds very interesting?
> 
> I live in north west co and lots of big mountains on the road way thats why I was thinking the 330.
> 
> ...


Unless something changed, after owning 2 of them, I would tell you need to remember it's not really a tractor, it's like a military grade truck with front & rear differentials and front & rear prop shafts. It feels more flexible than a tractor.
I liked mine, but I was a little ahead of my time and found that while the speed was great, the JCBs have about 60 zerks to keep track of and 5 are always about impossible to get to. Very complex machines, too. Suspension is complicated, but pretty amazing, too.
I thought the cab was crazy nice. So easy to see everything. Cummins diesel is great (don't know what they have now). Nearly impossible to get stuck. 
If you buy, see what dealer wants to extend warranty or make sure you are prepared to spend later when stuff fails. I replaced a rexroth pump and the pump alone was like $8000. 
Id like to be back in one someday, gotta make a crap ton of hay to need it. I only make 1000 tons, so I couldn't justify any more. Traded into a Massey 7495 from Europe. Does 35MPH and easier to care for. Still miss the JCB air brakes, air ride independent suspension and all the visibility and the speed. Air brakes are so nice on a tractor.


----------



## Hay Maker (May 23, 2018)

somedevildawg said:


> Having owned a lot of JCB equipment over the years, I can say their parts distribution is somewhat weak and the prices are as high, if not higher, than others. Always like the machines tho.....that 330 have 4 way steer? I've alwsys heard turning radius was poor.


Front wheel steer


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hay Maker said:


> Front wheel steer


I believe they were working on a 4 wheel steer model when I was at Expo a few years ago....I suppose not a problem in huge fields, but a tight turning radius is a big bonus.


----------

